# G-Sync Sinnhaftigkeit?



## Todesklinge (22. Januar 2017)

Huhu,

ich habe in mehreren Spielen in gleicher Auflösung und FPS Anzahl diverse Bildstabilitäseinstellungen getestet, zwischen V-Sync und G-Sync.

Ständig hatte ich in den Spielen so mikro Ruckler und kleine Verzerrungen im Bild (Tearing) bis ich auf etwas merkwürdiges gestossen bin.

Schuld daran ist G-Sync, es verschlechter das Bild und verursacht Tearing und starke Ruckler, obwohl die FPS und 100hz in allen Tests gleich sind.
Es erweckt den Eindruck als ob G-Sync nur mit 60hz funktioniert, obwohl alles eingestellt ist.

Wenn ich G-Sync deaktiviere und V-Sync aktivere, läuft das Spiel perfekt flüssig, ohne irgend einen Ruckler oder Tearing.
Wenn ich G-Sync aktivere und V-Sync deaktivere, dann ruckelt, stottert und das bild wird zerrissen.

Getestet in Dreadnought, The Division und WoW.

Dreadnought:
2560x1440
Im Hangar kann man im Hintergrund im Asteroidengürtel einen Teil der Basis sehen.
Mit G-Sync ruckelt und wird das bild verzerrt.
Nur mit V-Sync läuft es ganz geschmeidig flüssig und ohne Verzerrungen.

The Division:
2560x1440
Ruckeln und Tearing mit G-Sync
Kein ruckeln und kein Tearing mit V-Sync und ohne G-Sync.

Gleiches Spiel in World of Warcraft:
3440x1440
Flug über Sturmwind.
Mit G-Sync ruckelt alles und das Bild wird verzerrt (erkennt man gut wenn man dabei die Wachturmmauern beobachtet)
Nur mit V-Sync kein einziges ruckeln oder verzerren des Bildes und läuft perfekt flüssig.


Ist das G-Sync Modul an meinem Monitor kaputt, oder muss ich bei G-Sync noch etwas einstellen damit es funktioniert?
Oder ist G-Sync einfach nur eine "verarsche" die in wirklichkeit nichts bringt?
Braucht man überhaupt G-Sync, wenn V-Sync das Spiel angenehmer und flüssiger macht?

Ich bin da ziemlich verwirrt darüber, da zahlt man für G-Sync und dann macht es das ganze nur schlimmer.

Einstellung: Asus PG348Q
100hz
OD: Normal
3440x1440 @ 100hz (nativ)

Grafikkarte: GTX 980 Ti


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

GSync ist verarsche, denn das ganze ist auch für 200€ weniger über das AdaptiveSync des Diplayportes möglich. Nvidia will aber bei den Monitoren kräftig mitverdienen und die Leute an sich binden. 

Bei 100 FPS und 100 Hz bringt dir eine dynamische Sync nichts. Das macht nur Sinn, wenn du unter der max Frequenz bist. Also Grafikeinstellungen erhöhen, bzw. die Auflösung und einen Framelimiter bei 99 Hz aktivieren.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2017)

Wenn du Vsync deaktivierst, kannst du auch Bildraten von über 100fps haben.
Da funktioniert Gsync bei deinem Monitor aber nicht mehr, ergo kommt es zu tearing.

Edit:


DKK007 schrieb:


> GSync ist verarsche, denn das ganze ist auch für 200€ weniger über das AdaptiveSync des Diplayportes möglich. Nvidia will aber bei den Monitoren kräftig mitverdienen und die Leute an sich binden.
> Bei 100 FPS und 100 Hz bringt dir eine dynamische Sync nichts. Das macht nur Sinn, wenn du unter der max Frequenz bist. Also Grafikeinstellungen erhöhen, bzw. die Auflösung und einen Framelimiter bei 99 Hz aktivieren.


Nein und Nein.
Er hat ne 980ti, also nützt im VESA Adaptive Sync garnichts.
Und warum sollte man einen framelimiter aktivieren?
Gsyc+Vsync einschalten und fertig.

Edit2:
Spielst du immer im Vollbild oder im Fenstermodus?
Hast du den Fenstermodus für Gsync aktiviert?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

Das liegt aber an Nvidia, das kein AdaptiveSync unterstützen will. Technisch wäre es kein Problem, es müsste nur vom Treiber unterstützt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2017)

Und das hilft ihm jetzt wie bei seinem Problem?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

Hab ja schon geschrieben, er soll die Grafiklast erhöhen um die Frames unter 100 zu halten. Dann geht auch GSync wie es soll. 
VSync erhöht den Inputlag wieder. Deshalb einen einfachen Framelimiter verwenden (bei AMD gibt es so etwas im Treiber).


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2017)

Anscheinend weisst du nur nicht, das Vsync der framelimiter bei Nvidia ist und somit Gsync die ganze Zeit aktiv bleibt.
Das wird auch so von Nvidia empfohlen.
Wie AMD das regelt ist hier vollkommen egal.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

VSync gleicht die Ausgabe an der Bilder an die Refreshzyklus des Monitors an. Sobald man mit den FPS darunter fällt, wird somit auf die FPS halbiert. Wäre mir neu, wenn Nvidia da in den letzten Jahren etwas dran geändert hätte.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2017)

Wir reden hier von einem Gsync Monitor, da funktioniert das so.
Auch bei einem normalen Monitor müssen die fps nicht zwingend um die Hälfte abfallen, dafür gibts im Treiber die Option Adaptiv.
Dann ist Vsync nur aktiv, wenn die fps für die maximale Bildwiederholrate oder mehr reichen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

Ändert aber nichts am Inputlag.


----------



## Todesklinge (22. Januar 2017)

Wie jetzt, Vsync und Gsync beides gleichzeitig aktivieren?

Alles nur in Vollbild.
Bei Gsync “Fenster und Vollbild“ geht nicht, also geht nur Vollbild.

Bei Division sinken die FPS auch auf bis 60 herab, vor allem bei diversen Feinden und Explosionen, ansonsten regulär auf gute 80 fps und mehr.

Warum ich das schreibe ist, dass Gsync irgendwie erzwingt das dass bild schlechter wiederholt wird.
Da der Monitor leider 4 schwarze Pixelfehler hat könnte ich diesen zurückgeben oder einen anderen neuen holen (gleiches Modell).
Leider gibt es keine Alternative für mich und ich brauche das breite Bild für diverse Programme in Windows.

Die Frage ist halt ob das Ruckeln an Gsync allgemein hängt, oder nur das Modul kaputt ist.

In WoW mit Gsync sehr ich halt mehrere zerrissene Linien, so als würde das Bild feiner zerrissen werden.

Am Monitor gibt es eine Funktion die tatsächliche Bildwiederholungsrate direkt anzeigen zu lassen.
Bei Gsync schwankt der Wert mit den FPS.
Bei Vsync bleibt der auf 100hz unabhängig der echten FPS.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2017)

Natürlich schwankt der Wert mit Gsync, darum es doch.
Dieser Punkt geht bei dir nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nein, dann stimmt da aber was nicht.
Und wenn du bei aktiviertem Gsync und unter 100fps tearing hast, stimmt da erst recht was nicht.

@DKK007
Zum Thema Inputlag und Vsync kannst du gerne mal Grestorn befragen, der kann dir das ganz genau erklären.


----------



## Todesklinge (22. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich kann es dort anklicken und annehmen, jedoch aktiviert sich G-Sync nicht in den Spielen.
Das weisse Lämpchen leuchtet am Monitor.
Wenn G-Sync aktiv leuchtet es rot, daher geht es nicht.

Das tearing ist wie mit weniger Hz und komischen Vsync.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2017)

Dann solltest du vielleicht doch den Monitor tauschen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
> Ich kann es dort anklicken und annehmen, jedoch aktiviert sich G-Sync nicht in den Spielen.
> Das weisse Lämpchen leuchtet am Monitor.
> Wenn G-Sync aktiv leuchtet es rot, daher geht es nicht.
> ...


Das leuchtet bei mir noch rot, wenn ich bei über 500fps bin.
Was hast du denn bei 3D Einstellungen verwalten alles eingestellt?


----------



## Todesklinge (23. Januar 2017)

Muss ich erst machen Foto durch Facebook...

Meinst du das hier?


----------



## Pedro89 (23. Januar 2017)

Stell in den Nvidia Einstellungen VSync auf ein und im Spiel auf aus.
Eine evtl. eingestellte Framelimitierung stellst du auch auf aus.
Dann lässt du die die Refreshrate vom Monitor anzeigen und spielst mal The Division.
Nun sollte sich die Refreshrate des Monitors mit den FPS synchronisieren.


----------



## Todesklinge (23. Januar 2017)

Vielen lieben Dank!
Es läuft jetzt perfekt flüssig und kein ruckeln mehr, daher funktioniert das G-Sync Modul am Monitor doch.
Leider verbleiben noch die 4 toten Pixelfehler + ein paar Sub-Pixelfehler, da muss ich noch mal direkt mit Asus reden.

Wie oben erwähnt habe ich G-Sync aktiviert und V-Sync auf Ein, in den Spielen aber deaktiviert (wobei das nicht bei allen Spielen so funktioniert).
In WoW funktioniert das super ohne V-Sync in den Spieleeinstellungen.

In Dreadnought muss ich doch irgendwie auch im Spiel aktivieren, dafür läuft es jetzt super geschmeidig.

In The Division ist das noch halb, halb... wobei die FPS da eher das Problem sind.
Zwar läuft es regulär mit gut 70 FPS im Durchschnitt, trotzdem gibt es da ein paar ruckelein, jedoch eher aufgrund der FPS und nicht wegen dem Monitor.

Trotzdem ist der Asus PG348Q ein echt sau guter Monitor, wenn es keine weiteren Mängel daran gibt, Pixelfehler und Backlight Bleeding.
Ansonsten echt eine reine Kaufempfehlung von mir!

Die 100 hz, wenn man auch die 100 FPS schafft, fühlen sich absolut wie 120 fps an, ich merke da überhaupt keinen Unterschied!


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (25. Januar 2017)

Wenn man Gsync + Vsync im Treiber anhat, wird automatisch bei Erreichen der maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz Gsync durch Vsync ersetzt und damit hat man wieder mehr Input-Lag, womit du im besten Falle dein Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen hast. 

Lösung 1:
Sinnvoller ist es, die Grafikeinstellungen hochzuschrauben, um immer unter den Hz des Monitors zu bleiben. (Bei 144 Hz eben maximal 143 FPS).

Lösung 2:
Einige Spiele, wie CS:GO und Overwatch bieten aber direkt im Spiel einen Limiter, den man dann z.B. auf 143 FPS stellen kann. Dies garantiert, dass Gsync immer aktiv ist und kein zusätzlicher Input-Lag erzeugt wird. 
Externe FPS-Limiter sind leider auch keine Lösung, da sie ebenfalls zusätzlich  Input-Lag verursachen. 

Wer allerdings keinen kompetitiven Shooter spielt, wo es auf jede Millisekunde ankommt, kann auch mit Gsync+Vsync (Standard im Treiber) spielen.


----------



## Todesklinge (25. Januar 2017)

Da ich keine Shooter mehr Spiele (bis auf Star Citizen), oder wenn dann eher langsame (Planetside 2 wäre so eine Ausnahme), ist mir das ziemlich relativ egal.

Bisher läuft es auch in den Spielen sehr gut, lande ich unter die 100 fps, ruckelt es halt etwas.
Wobei ich hoffe das es in Zukunft bald nicht mehr so ist, wegen PC Upgrade.

Mir ist das IPS Display viel wichtiger wegen den Farben und auch wegen der höheren Auflösung, als nur eine sehr schnelle Reaktionszeit oder extrem hohe Hertz.
Die 100hz machen daher eine besonders gute Arbeit und es läuft so wie es sein soll.


Das mit G-Sync und V-Sync muss ich noch schauen wie ich das am besten Kombiniere.
Bei WoW habe ich es so gemacht das die Limitierung bei 120 FPS ist, also etwas mehr als der Montor eigentlich schafft.
Mir erschließt sich nicht der Sinn, warum ich 1 FPS unter dem Maximalwert sein soll, sollte man nicht eher darüber sein damit es im Fall auch ähnlich bleibt?
So gesehen das die GPU einen gewissen Takt halten kann, ohne ständig hin und her zu Takten, wodurch auch wiederum Zeit verloren geht.

Da der Monitor mehrere Pixelfehler hat habe ich noch einen kleinen Preisnachlass vom Verkäufer bekommen, anstatt ein gleicher neuer Monitor.
Somit behalte ich den und bin damit auch soweit zufrieden, ich denke mal das ich mich an die Fehler gewöhnen kann und bei dunkleren Spielen, fällt das auch nicht soweit auf.
Auch das Backlight Bleeding fällt da bedingt human aus, nur links oben in der Ecke etwas sichtbar.

Wer weiss was der andere neue Ersatzmonitor wieder für Fehler hätte, vielleicht noch schlimmer als ich es jetzt habe und irgendwann verliert man auch die Geduld.
Hoffentlich wird der mir für viele Jahre gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2017)

Wozu Vsync? Dann hättest du auch kein Gsync-Monitor kaufen brauchen. 

Sobald du Gsync im Treiber aktivierst, lässt du Vsync in den Ingame-Settings einfach aus. 

Für den seltenen Fall, dass du mehr als 144FPS haben solltest, gibt es Frame-Limiter. Über 144 FPS bekommst du wieder Tearing. 


Ich nutze Gsync mit meinem Dell und bei mir ruckelt absolut nichts bei 90FPS. Auch bin ich absolut begeistert wie flüssig das Spielgefühl nun bei stark schwankenden FPS ist. Ein FPS Drop von 130 auf 90FPS nehme ich gar nicht mehr wahr. 
Bin mehr als begeistert. 
Das Gsync eine Verarsche ist (siehe Seite 1), ist schon mehr als Unsinn. Die Hardwareseitige Synchronisierung klappt deutlich besser als es bei Freesync/Adaptive Sync der Fall ist. 
Dass Gsync proprietär ist, mag sicher für Konsumenten nicht die beste Entscheidung sein, aber zu einer Verarsche wird es dadurch nicht. Verarsche würde bedeutet, die Technik funktioniert nicht wie beworben. Und gerade im Falle von Gsync sieht man, wie verdammt gut sie doch funktioniert.


----------



## Noppenmann (25. Januar 2017)

Rechtfertigt der höhere Preis denn auch das Ergebnis? G-Sync Monitore kosten im Schnitt ja 100€ mehr als ein vergleichbares Modell mit Freesync und 144 Hz (WQHD). Ich würde gerne wissen, ob der "Effekt" tatsächlich einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich reizt, da ich ja neben dem Spiel auch viel im Desktop-Betrieb arbeite.  Reden wir von einem "deutlichen" Unterschied zwischen G-Sync und ohne? Oder ist das vielleicht so marginal, dass nur Hardcore-Zocker eine Verbesserung sehen?


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2017)

Der größte Unterschied war bisher die Range.
Bei Gsync ist die Range (also der Hz-Bereich in dem es arbeitet) quasi seit Realese 30Hz-maxHz des Monitors.
Also z.B.: 30-144Hz, 30-165Hz usw.
Bei Freesync sah es gerade zu Anfang anders aus. Da gab es Monitore welche eine Range von 45-60Hz hatten. oder 40-90Hz, oder 2 Bereiche 40-85 und 85-120 zwischen denen man wählen musste.
Nach und nach holt aber Freesync bzw. deren Monitorhersteller auf, und machen diesen Umstand wett.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2017)

Noppenmann schrieb:


> Rechtfertigt der höhere Preis denn auch das Ergebnis? G-Sync Monitore kosten im Schnitt ja 100€ mehr als ein vergleichbares Modell mit Freesync und 144 Hz (WQHD). Ich würde gerne wissen, ob der "Effekt" tatsächlich einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich reizt, da ich ja neben dem Spiel auch viel im Desktop-Betrieb arbeite.  Reden wir von einem "deutlichen" Unterschied zwischen G-Sync und ohne? Oder ist das vielleicht so marginal, dass nur Hardcore-Zocker eine Verbesserung sehen?





Ja der Effekt Gsync an/aus bzw Vsync/Gsync ist sehr deutlich. Ich würde es nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2017)

Bei nem guten 120Hz+ empfinde ich G/Freesync als nicht so wichtig.
Habe auch schon ohne Gsync gespielt und hatte keine Probleme mit tearing.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2017)

Weil dein Monitor zaubern kann oder wie?  

Tearing ist immer da ohne FPS-HZ Sync.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2017)

Habe ich gesagt, dass ich garkein tearing habe?
Ich glaube nicht.
Es tritt kaum merkbar auf und stört in keinster Weise.
Gleiches Spiel damals mit dem BenQ XL2430T.
Im Gegensatz dazu, war beim Eizo FG2421 relativ viel tearing vorhanden.


----------



## Noppenmann (26. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt habe ich zu mindestens ein paar Meinungen dazu. Grundsätzlich habe ich Interesse an G-Sync, auch wenn der deutliche Mehrpreis für die Verkaufspolitik schon schmerzt. Ich möchte aber eine Anschlussfrage stellen.

Da ich 2 baugleiche Monitore benutze und mich von diesem Setup auch nicht abbringen lassen, möchte ich auch 2 baugleiche Monitore kaufen. Soweit ich recherchiert habe, funktioniert G-Sync immer nur auf einem Monitor (primäre Anzeige) und macht in der Theorie nicht auf beiden Monitoren Sinn (man korrigiere mich, wenn ich mich irre). Leider haben wenig Hersteller Baugleiche Monitore im Programm, die jeweils das eine oder das andere unterstützen. Würdet ihr eher zu einem gemischte Setup greifen oder darauf Wert legen, dass beide Monitore G-Sync unterstützen? Gefunden habe ich für meine Anforderungen (27", WQHD):

AOC AG271QX und AG271QG

oder2x PG278QR

der Dell S2716DG kommt in einigen Testberichte nicht so gut weg und auch in Foren habe ich gelesen, dass viele sich andere Modell zulegen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

Die Frage musst du dir selbst beantworten, ob es dir wichtig ist 2x den gleichen zu haben aus optischen Gründen. 
Ich persönlich lege da viel Wert drauf. Auch würde ich bei einem Multi-Monitor Setup immer die Randdicke als wichtigstes Kriterium ansehen, da ist der Dell schon echt sexy.


----------



## Todesklinge (26. Januar 2017)

Dann verstehe ich nicht warum bei mir die Spiele mit 100 fps und 100hz, ohne V-Sync mit aktiviertem G-Sync ruckeln und micro tearing haben.
Nur mit G-Sync ruckelt es stark.
Mit C-Sync überhaupt kein ruckeln nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

Monitor defekt?


----------



## Noppenmann (26. Januar 2017)

Eben, auch ich lege viel Wert auf genau diese Optik. Hast du denn 2x den Dell S2716DG? Heise (also die CT) findet den ja nicht so gut, gerade die Schwarzauflösung sei schlecht und er würde in 3D Spielen überschärfen. Toll ist natürlich die Optik! Schlicht und mit super-schmalem Rahmen. (0,9cm)  Über den habe ich auch schon laut nachgedacht, gerade weil er ja auch unter den in Frage kommenden Monitoren recht günstig ist.

Die AGONs haben jedoch auch nicht viel mehr Rahmen (1,7cm) 

Aber das sind eben nur äußere Werte und Fakten, ich finde gerade die subjektiven Eindrücke letztendlich entscheidend und die Erfahrung der hier anwesenden Community. Entscheiden muss ich mich selbst, das ist klar. Aber bei 1000€ für zwei Monitore dauert der Entscheidungsprozess.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht warum bei mir die Spiele mit 100 fps und 100hz, ohne V-Sync mit aktiviertem G-Sync ruckeln und micro tearing haben.
> Nur mit G-Sync ruckelt es stark.
> Mit C-Sync überhaupt kein ruckeln nicht.


Wie schaffst du es ohne Begrenzung bei 100fps zu bleiben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

1,7cm vs 0,9 ist viel, immerhin verdoppelt sich ja die Breite bei 2 Monitoren nebeneinander  

Ne ich habe nur einen, reicht dicke bei der Auflösung und Größe  

Überschärfen tut da nichts. Schwarz ist TN-Panel typisch eben nicht so prall. IPS wäre zu bevorzugen, jedoch ließt man bei den IPS-Alternativen ja nur schlechtes was Ausleuchtung und Glow angeht. Da haben die User hier teilweise 5x den Monitor umgetauscht bis sie einen erwischt haben, der "okay" ist. 
Das Problem hat der Dell nicht.  Bin sehr zufrieden, möchte nicht wieder zurück tauschen zu meinem vorherigen 24er IPS von LG


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2017)

Als wenn IPS bei der Schwarzdarstellung besser wäre.


----------



## Noppenmann (26. Januar 2017)

@Bioschnitzel: Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie lang die mitgelieferten Kabel sind (damit ich weiß, ob ich längere brauche) bist mein Held des Tages.  Konnte weder auf der Hersteller-Seite noch sonstwo einen Hinweis entdecken. Und wenn ich neue Kabel kaufen muss, gibt es noch etwas worauf ich achten müsste, gerade im Hinblick auf G-Sync und ähnlichem? In meiner Grafikkarte (GTX 1070) sind ausreichend DP übrig.


----------



## PaladinX (26. Januar 2017)

In der Tat, bei IPS von Schwarz zu sprechen ist eine weiiiiite Interpretation von Grautönen.
Imho IPS <TN <VA, was die Schwärze angeht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

Noppenmann schrieb:


> @Bioschnitzel: Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie lang die mitgelieferten Kabel sind (damit ich weiß, ob ich längere brauche) bist mein Held des Tages.  Konnte weder auf der Hersteller-Seite noch sonstwo einen Hinweis entdecken. Und wenn ich neue Kabel kaufen muss, gibt es noch etwas worauf ich achten müsste, gerade im Hinblick auf G-Sync und ähnlichem? In meiner Grafikkarte (GTX 1070) sind ausreichend DP übrig.



kabellänge ist ungefähr 1,5m. 

Wenn du längere benötigst, solltest du sehr hochwertige nehmen, damit 144Hz und 2k keine Probleme bereiten. 
Viele billige bringen dann entweder kein Bild, oder es flackert (weil kurz kein Bild angezeigt werden kann).

@ Über mir

TN und IPS nehmen sich sicherlich nichts was Schwarz angeht. Da ist ja die Hintergrundbeleuchtung einfach schuld dran, bzw wie das Panel halt aufgebaut ist. 
IPS hat aber definitiv die bessere Graustufenskala und dadurch treten weit weniger Farbabstufungen auf. 
Diese sind mir tatsächlich negativ aufgefallen, als ich wieder zurück zu TN gewechselt habe. 
Aber das ist kein Beinbruch, nur für Fotobearbeitung nicht so zu gebrauchen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2017)

Lass mich raten, du bist von nem 8bit IPS zurück auf nen 6bit TN?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viel Bit (also Farbtiefe) mein alter IPS hatte (der war glaube um die 5 Jahre alt) aber mein Dell TN hat 8 Bit


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte jetzt auch mal eine abschließende Frage, da es hier ja unterschiedliche Äußerungen gibt: Wenn ich G-Sync optimal nutzen möchte, aktiviere ich im Treiber G-Sync UND V-Sync. V-Sync dient jedoch dann lediglich als Frame Limiter, damit (z.B. bei einem 144Hz Monitor) die 144Hz nicht überschritten werden, da ich sonst aus der G-Sync Range "fallen" würde. In den Spielen bleibt V-Sync grundsätzlich aus. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2017)

Ich nutze definitiv kein Vsync, möchte garantiert nicht den Lag von Vsync haben. Dann hätte ich auch kein Gsync-Monitor kaufen müssen


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> *Ich nutze definitiv kein Vsync, möchte garantiert nicht den Lag von Vsync haben.* Dann hätte ich auch kein Gsync-Monitor kaufen müssen



Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass wenn man Gsync aktiviert UND Vsync aktiviert --> die Gsync-Einstellung das Vsync überschreibt, und das Vsync nur noch eine Limiter-Funktion hat.
....Kann sogar auf geforce.com gewesen sein....



> Wenn Gsync global aktiviert ist kann man es für dennoch für bestimmte Anwendungen gezielt steuern. Über die jeweiligen 3D Einstellungen in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung. Wenn man ein bestimmtes Spiel ohne spielen möchte (GSGo zb), dann einfach hier Vsync auf AUS. *Der Vsync Schalter steuert bei global aktiviertem Gsync einfach nur Gsync. **
> 
> Wenn die rote Lampe an ist, gibt es auch kein Inputlag.*


G-Sync - wie richtig einstellen ? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2017)

Aloha, das was du dort beschreibst bedeutet ja nur, dass du für einzelne Games Gsync deaktivieren kannst. Zumindest verstehe ich es so.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2017)

Ne.....es geht dabei um die "Nvidia Treibereinstellung".
Einmal schaltest du da Gsync ein + und einmal "vertikale Sync..."(VSync!) auch ein --> und im Spiel stellst du Vsync AUS.
Trotz der globalen Treibereinstellung ""vertikale Sync..."(VSync!)* an*", ist dann im Spiel NUR Gsync an und Vsync ist nur noch ein Frame-Limiter.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich nutze definitiv kein Vsync, möchte garantiert nicht den Lag von Vsync haben. Dann hätte ich auch kein Gsync-Monitor kaufen müssen



Aber G-Sync ist doch auch bei aktiviertem V-Sync aktiv = kein (erhöhter) Inputlag. Und so wie ich das verstanden hab aktiviert sich V-Sync nicht wenn die FPS über der max. Hz Zahl des Montiores liegen, sondern verhindert genau dies, indem es die FPS limitiert. Früher war es jedoch wohl so, dass ab z. B 145 FPS bei 144 Hz Monitor, Gsync deaktiviert wurde und VSync übernommen hat.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2017)

Ganz am Anfang war Vsync immer aktiv wenn Gsync aktiviert war. 
Dann wurde Vsync aber wieder als Option gebracht, damit man die Wahl hat oder weil AMD das ähnlich mit Freesync gemacht hat.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Februar 2017)

Aber was genau macht das aktivierte VSync jetz wenn Gsync aktiv ist? Dient es nur als FPS limiter oder hat es noch eine andere Funktion?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2017)

Ist nur nen limiter.


----------



## HagenStein87 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich nehm einfach fast sync. Kein tearing oder inputlag!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2017)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach fast sync. Kein tearing oder inputlag!



Gerade mal gelesen was das überhaupt ist. 

Fastsync ist wohl eine Top Lösung wenn man es mit Gsync kombiniert, gut zu wissen! 

If I have a G-sync monitor, should I enable Fast Sync as well? | NVIDIA


----------



## HagenStein87 (15. Februar 2017)

Viele kennen das nicht...hab kein g-sync..geht auch ohne..daher der sinn des ganzen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2017)

Laut Nvidia ist Fastsync kein Gsync Ersatz. Sondern ergänzt Gsync, da Fastsync gut mit hohen FPS funktioniert. Gsync hingegen bei wenig FPS.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2017)

Oder man nutzt garnichts von beidem und hat auch nicht wirklich Probleme.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2017)

Stimmt, wenn ich nen Porsche in der Garage stehen habe, fahre ich natürlich mit dem Opel zur Arbeit


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2017)

Bitte was?


----------



## HagenStein87 (16. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Laut Nvidia ist Fastsync kein Gsync Ersatz. Sondern ergänzt Gsync, da Fastsync gut mit hohen FPS funktioniert. Gsync hingegen bei wenig FPS.


Schön Zitiert, bis vor 5min kanntest du das garnicht , mir ist klar das es kein ersatz ist . Wollte ja nur sagen das ich kein tearing/inputlag habe mit fastsync.
Ohne zerreist das Bild bei zb. 90fps.... Mit fastsync nicht. 

Auto Beispiel is doof....ich zocke ja nicht mit der integrierten gpu und lass die 1070 liegen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was?



Gsync ist besser als kein Gsync. 

Klar gehts ohne, aber eben nicht so schön wie mit Gsync. 

Entweder man gönnt es sich oder nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2017)

Also mein jetziger Monitor hat Freesync und 200€ weniger gekostet als der gleiche mit Gsync. 
Gsync rechtfertigt da aber nie im Leben nen Aufpreis von über 40%.
Ich hab ne ganze weile mit und ohne Gsync gespielt. 
Fazit:
Für mich persönlich lohnt sich der Aufpreis von Gsync auf garkeinen Fall.


----------

